# Florida version of jon boat



## santander (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi guys, i live in st augustine fl and am proud to fish out of a tin boat. My boat is set up for inshore and flats fishing. It has a front deck with multiple hatches and a built in livewell. Here are some pictures of the conversion. Bought the boat and trailer for $200 but it sure was ugly.





I fished out of it using a trolling motor once and actually caught a nice red fish.




i started sanding and painting it and it really started looking better. once i did that i started buliding the deck and false floor.








i carpeted the deck and installed the cooler livewell under the second round hatch. after that i bought a '96 johnson 8 hp for $400 and moved the trolling motor to the front.. 











one last shot before sunset




i love the boat, i was going to get a gheenoe but i am happy with the decision i made. It makes a great flats boat for someone on a budget and likes fishing out of a small boat.
let me know what you think


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome man! Thanks for joining! You did an awesome job on your boat, and the color rocks!


It looks mint! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2008)

Good lookin' rig! 

Welcome Aboard! 


ps: your first name wouldn't happen to be Paul would it? If it isn't, you've got a twin running around, lol.


----------



## santander (Mar 18, 2008)

must be a twin, my name is steve.  seems like everywhere i go someone knows someone else that looks just like me, its funny. thanks for the compliments on the boat. BTW it's a 1976 1436 alumacraft.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2008)

Real nice boat you got there. What did you brace the deck with?

And, you mention a live well cooler, how did you do the plumbing on that? Can you remove it?


----------



## santander (Mar 19, 2008)

i supported the deck with 2 2x4's that are braced into the front and middle seat. It is actually very sturdy. The deck is a little less than a 1/2 inch thick but i covered it with fiberglass for extra strenght and to water proof it. For flats fishing you want the least amount of weight added possible becasue it will effect your draft. I weigh 150 lbs and can fish me and a friend up on the deck. I prefer fishing by myself because with 2 people you really have to coordinate your movements. The cooler is more of a baitwell because all it has in it is airator. I always have a bucket on board so i fill it with that and then drain it with the coolers drain plug witch eventually flows out the back of the boat. This set up keeps mullet and shrmp alive for as long as i'm out fishing. The boat will float in 6 inches or less when i'm on the front deck and thats where i pole the flats from. 
thanks


----------



## DahFISH (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!! Nice job on your rig. 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice boat, thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome job man!! That thing looks like a completely different rig!Did you do all that in one day?Either way,you done good!! :WELCOME:


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 20, 2008)

hey did u carpet that little bench thingy in the front or paint it? and how did u stregthen it?


----------



## redbug (Mar 20, 2008)

That is one of the nicest conversions i have seen. I like the way that you didn't take it to the top of the boat looks a lot safer than some others i have seen

Wayne


----------



## Defiant (Mar 20, 2008)

Very Nice CONGRATS :beer:


----------



## santander (Mar 21, 2008)

i carpeted the front bench, in order to make it look good and be easy to remove later i screwed a 1/8 inch piece pf plywood down and then glued the carpet to that. It looks much better that way. I did no extra strenghting to the font bench since it was already very solid.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 22, 2008)

nice man  

Isn't jon boats cool 8) and this site


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 22, 2008)

how did u mount the TM right there?


----------



## santander (Mar 24, 2008)

it's a transom mount motor so i had to turn the control head around in order to mount it to the front. All i did then was put a small piece of wood to make the side of the boat where it clamped even and then screwed it on. It works good where i fish but if you fish around a lot of obstructions it may not work for you because if it hits a log it make knock it off the boat. Normally if it was on the transom it would have the ability to kick up.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice boat.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 20, 2008)

nice set up! :WELCOME: aboard!


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 20, 2008)

santander said:


> Hi guys, i live in st augustine fl and am proud to fish out of a tin boat. My boat is set up for inshore and flats fishing. It has a front deck with multiple hatches and a built in livewell. Here are some pictures of the conversion. Bought the boat and trailer for $200 but it sure was ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



St. Augustine,FL?? lol i just got bak from Amelia Island. near jacksonville. huge waves.


----------



## santander (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea, im about an hour and a half south of amelia island. The surf has been good lately but i don't think it is ever big enough. Did you try any saltwater fishing while you down here, the flounder, trout, and redfish have been biting real good latetly.
heres a fish i caught the other day, exactly 27 inches. Put up a hell of a fight also.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice red. Man, i love catching those fish - wish they were around here in better numbers


----------



## Jim (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice fish man! :beer:


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 21, 2008)

santander said:


> Yea, im about an hour and a half south of amelia island. The surf has been good lately but i don't think it is ever big enough. Did you try any saltwater fishing while you down here, the flounder, trout, and redfish have been biting real good latetly.
> heres a fish i caught the other day, exactly 27 inches. Put up a hell of a fight also.



na man...i bought a salt water rod... but i didnt bring it this time. i took it to St. George Island, FL and caught a lil shark and some catfish. i go shore fishing. the waves were awsome fri.! about 10 ft. haha buggy boardin.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> i took it to St. George Island, FL and caught a lil shark and some catfish.


Love St. George Island. Great place, with pretty good surf fishing. Just wished they had a pier.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 21, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> Tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > i took it to St. George Island, FL and caught a lil shark and some catfish.
> ...



u go there? im goin down in July with my grandpa. my moms boss has a huge house down there. sea fishing... yea! im gonna take my lil 1987 jeep XD.


----------

